# Which spyderless crank to get?



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

So I am in the process of refinishing and converting my old Obed Litespeed to SS and instead of using the old RF Turbine crank on the bike I want to change to a GXP BB and use the adjustable BB for chain tension. 

So the question is what is a good (inexpensive) crank that I can use a spyderless style chain ring? For good clean looks I like the Home Grown spyderless chain rings and wanted to go that route. The Truvativ AKA look good but I know nothing about them.

thanks


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am pretty tough on my gear and the one thing i don't worry about are cranks. I am running a pair of xt that i polished and they look really nice.
Unless you are weight weenie i would look out for some take off xt. 
Cheap, strong and they look really nice


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

So for XT you are looking for the M770 correct?


----------



## Cunha (Feb 23, 2011)

Honestly, I think there are some used white industries ENO cranks for sale right now. Spiderless, and its easy to get spiders. Can't beat that. I think I saw some around 100 bucks and it kinda bummed me out that I went with some other option on my bike.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

SRAM S1400 X.7 crankset with a HomeBrewed ring is one of the least expensive ways to get a spiderless setup right now


----------



## Cunha (Feb 23, 2011)

That is pretty nice.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cunha said:


> Honestly, I think there are some used white industries ENO cranks for sale right now. Spiderless, and its easy to get spiders. Can't beat that. I think I saw some around 100 bucks and it kinda bummed me out that I went with some other option on my bike.


Your right and they are sweet!! But they are only square taper correct? Which puts me back were I am with the RF original Turbine crank in that I can't use that BB style with the Forward Components adjustable BB?


----------



## Cunha (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah i didn't factor that in. Phil is supposed to be coming out with an EBB for normal BB shells in square taper sometime soon.

I think an X7 like the above is hard to beat. Or the XO if you want to spend more money.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i really like the X0/X9/X7 cranks with a spiderless ring, however i'm obviously a bit biased. I just ordered an X0 for myself. Another option is the new Middleburn RS-8 X-type. It's got an external bearing bottom bracket, so it should jive with your EBB.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm running the Middleburn with ISAR's spiderlessring. LOVE IT! Pics here: http://lightpack.blogspot.com/2011/01/home-brewed-components-chain-ring.html


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Can the new X9's be run spiderless?


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

cbrock450 said:


> I am pretty tough on my gear and the one thing i don't worry about are cranks. I am running a pair of xt that i polished and they look really nice.
> Unless you are weight weenie i would look out for some take off xt.
> Cheap, strong and they look really nice


I'll confirm that chad is rough on gear. He runs the M760 cranks. However, the OP is looking for a spiderless crankset. The 760 is a 104 BCD.

If I had to buy a crankset now, I'd go with a used set of M760s...contrary to your spiderless request. Spiderless is cool and all, but they all share different spline patterns... interchangability is a no go on those. When buying nice rings from HBC or somewhere, interchangability is a great thing. 104bcd is the way to go.

The 760s are extremely versatile.... 104mm bolt pattern (pretty much the norm), no crank puller or self extracting bolts required, easy to set bearing preload, use external BBs, and can be found fairly cheaply.

I personally have the previous 3 XTR cranksets. M950, 960, and 970. I like the M950 because it's spiderless (have an HBC ring on it), the M960 because it looks good when cut and polished for SS only use and the crank arm removal and bearing preload work the same as the 760 (lame 102 BCD though), and the 970s because they are 104mm BCD giving easier chainring interchangability (bearing preload system is lame).

I personally think the XT760 is the hot ticket for an all around great crankset...geared or singlespeed. I know I kinda went off topic, but I would trade my spiderless XTR950s for a clean set of the XT760s....yes, that offer will stand if someone desires a trade.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Straz85 said:


> Can the new X9's be run spiderless?


yes


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> yes


Pics. I'm curious to see this.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

in the trees said:


> Pics. I'm curious to see this.


There's an XO in the banner on the top of the thread, but i do not have any pics of an x9. It's the same exact spline though. I'll see if i can find a better pic, i still havent transfered everythnig when i changed web hosts.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks, ISAR. I did some research and only the 2X SRAM cranks have removable spiders, correct? Are the spiderless rings just held by the splines of the crank? And then held under compression once everything is installed. (Sorry for the questions, by I have yet to see the backside of the crank to understand how it all comes together).

I think spiderless rings are a VERY slick set-up.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I like my M952 XTRs. Seems to be easy to find, and relatively not too expensive used if you don't mind shoe rub. Cherry ones go for a lot of $$$, tho. Nice thing is XTR BBs last a good long while, although the new supply of them is drying up fast. Dura Ace Octalink also works, and is user rebuildable. 

Also, available in 180mm :thumbsup: ... unlike SRAM. Too bad, I was eying the SRAM cranks, but that was a deal breaker for me. 

I got a line on an older set of Stylos, but hated ISIS a few years ago when I tired it last. I got sick of renting bottom brackets for 9 months at a time. Has ISIS bearing life improved any on any of the current BBs out there? Has somebody figured that one out yet?

So, for Shimano Splined spiderless (M730, M950, and there was an LX, IIRC), the options are:

HomebrewedComponents (I have one on order, and a fabulous deal on a beautiful part, if you ask me)
Spot
Jericho SufferRing


----------



## Cunha (Feb 23, 2011)

And only HBC is still making them.

Also, even roadies don't like the dura ace BB's. Despite being rebuildable, they just don't last. M952's are the best and also the most available..all the roadies want the ultegra BB's so they go for bucks too.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> There's an XO in the banner on the top of the thread, but i do not have any pics of an x9. It's the same exact spline though. I'll see if i can find a better pic, i still havent transfered everythnig when i changed web hosts.


Is there another thread with more info about this?

I currently have Middleburn RS8s w/ square taper BB. But now I have a new bike that I want to run 1x9 with a 27 or 28th spiderless ring from you (HBC). I don't mind Middleburns, but if there is another suggestion that is pretty light weight that that can be used with a Bushnell eccentric BB shell, then please let me know! I want to hear more...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Haven't heard that*



Cunha said:


> And only HBC is still making them.
> 
> Also, even roadies don't like the dura ace BB's. Despite being rebuildable, they just don't last. M952's are the best and also the most available..all the roadies want the ultegra BB's so they go for bucks too.


... about the Dura Ace. Glad I didn't get one. I've been using Ultegras and XTRs.

I see Ultegras on fleabay NOS for $35 all the time. I just picked one up at a swap meet for a buck missing the non-drive side cup.... which I have a few of already.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> yes


I have the X7s and am also considering going spiderless for a 30t, 104bcd, 1x10 setup. I looked at your website, but I'm not sure about the spiderless option. Do you recommend it over the spider/chainring option? 
The spider is one part I have never removed. What is involved in the removal of all chainring components and replacement with a single splined chainring?
If you can get back to me soon, that would be great! I'm looking to order a titanium "something" from your website very soon. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> I have the X7s and am also considering going spiderless for a 30t, 104bcd, 1x10 setup. I looked at your website, but I'm not sure about the spiderless option. Do you recommend it over the spider/chainring option?
> The spider is one part I have never removed. What is involved in the removal of all chainring components and replacement with a single splined chainring?
> If you can get back to me soon, that would be great! I'm looking to order a titanium "something" from your website very soon. Thanks for the help.


Getting the spider off can be a pain, but it's not rocket science. More elbow grease and the right tools. Tools being the correct spider removal tool, and a wrench (and maybe a pipe for leverage). Maybe it works easier for other people. I've only changed mine once so far, but I'm about to get a new ring from HBC any day now, and I'll need to install it for my 1x9.

Spiderless are great. I love not worrying about chainring bolts (or using crappy chainring bolt tools).


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Getting the spider off can be a pain, but it's not rocket science. More elbow grease and the right tools. Tools being the correct spider removal tool, and a wrench (and maybe a pipe for leverage). Maybe it works easier for other people. I've only changed mine once so far, but I'm about to get a new ring from HBC any day now, and I'll need to install it for my 1x9.
> 
> Spiderless are great. I love not worrying about chainring bolts (or using crappy chainring bolt tools).


Thanks for the info. 
I am really curious about the method of securing the chainring to the splines without the spider. Exactly how does this hold together? Wouldn't the chainring wobble if not bolted to the spider?
Do you have pictures?


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Da Vinci cranks. They do a nice spider less crank for tandems that works equally well for single speeds.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

anthonyi said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I am really curious about the method of securing the chainring to the splines without the spider. Exactly how does this hold together? Wouldn't the chainring wobble if not bolted to the spider?
> Do you have pictures?


Please read this blog which was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Please read this blog which was posted earlier in this thread.


Thanks. Great information. I overlooked that link because the comment mentioned that it was photos.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

old M570 LX's. I make my own sprockets though.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

It is actually even easier to remove the spider on the newer SRAM cranks. All that is required is removing 3 screws and then the spider pulls right off. I just got a new set of 2x10 X9 cranks, and am waiting for my HBC spiderless ring. Here is a pic, this is an XO, but the X9 and X7(2x10) are the same:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

bikeny said:


> It is actually even easier to remove the spider on the newer SRAM cranks. All that is required is removing 3 screws and then the spider pulls right off. I just got a new set of 2x10 X9 cranks, and am waiting for my HBC spiderless ring. Here is a pic, this is an XO, but the X9 and X7(2x10) are the same:


Keen to see the finished product. I think the X9s are better looking than the garish X10. It'll probably be a toss-up between them, Middleburn or White Ind for my next bike. If budget squeezes me a bit tight, the X9s are great value.

edit...was looking at different crank for price, not X9, so not as good value as previously thought.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

even the new triple X9s have the same design and the spider is easy to remove.
i just so happen to have a 2011 take-off set for sale.  link
Here's a picture of my set and you can see two of the three torx bolts that hold the spider on and the spline itself:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Keep this thread going!!


----------



## Cunha (Feb 23, 2011)

Woops..


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

here's my XO/HBC set-up (just like the banner):


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That's sweet. Must get me some of them. Although I prefer the look of the X9 or X7 crank arms.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

meltingfeather said:


> here's my XO/HBC set-up (just like the banner):


that's a very good picture of the interface, thanks for posting that!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> here's my XO/HBC set-up (just like the banner):


Thank you for posting this.
Can you tell me exactly what part number you bought? This is exactly what I want to buy / do.
Also, if you don't mind, how difficult were the cranks to remove? Do you need a puller, or does the smaller screw act as a puller against the larger one?
Thanks!!!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

anthonyi said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> Can you tell me exactly what part number you bought? This is exactly what I want to buy / do.
> Also, if you don't mind, how difficult were the cranks to remove? Do you need a puller, or does the smaller screw act as a puller against the larger one?
> Thanks!!!


The chainring is one of these: http://www.homebrewedcomponents.com/store.php/products/aluminum-spiderless-chainrings
Where the dropdown menu is for the spline, you'll want to select the Sram/Truvativ x7/x9/x0 one. 
A for removing the crank, it's fairly easy, all you need is an 8mm allen wrench. It is a self extracting design, so no pullers are needed. Then all you need is a t-25 torx wrench (same as disk brake rotor bolts) to remove the spider.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> The chainring is one of these: http://www.homebrewedcomponents.com/store.php/products/aluminum-spiderless-chainrings
> Where the dropdown menu is for the spline, you'll want to select the Sram/Truvativ x7/x9/x0 one.
> A for removing the crank, it's fairly easy, all you need is an 8mm allen wrench. It is a self extracting design, so no pullers are needed. Then all you need is a t-25 torx wrench (same as disk brake rotor bolts) to remove the spider.


Dude! Thank you!
You have no idea how hard I have tried to get this exact information! 
Just curious... What size did you buy? I created a spreadsheet to view all of the possible ratios. I am looking at a 28 but I may buy a 30 also.
Was the chain guide a necessity? Seems that some use them and some don't.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

anthonyi said:


> Dude! Thank you!
> You have no idea how hard I have tried to get this exact information!
> Just curious... What size did you buy? I created a spreadsheet to view all of the possible ratios. I am looking at a 28 but I may buy a 30 also.
> Was the chain guide a necessity? Seems that some use them and some don't.


No worries! It's my job! Although sometimes i don't do it so well. 
The rings are fairly beefy, you shouldn't need a bash ring. I've never seen one get tweaked, i'm sure i'd hear about it. I run a 32t on my 26er, but my frame has issues with smaller rings due to beefy chain stays (carbon frame).
When i had a 29er, i ran a 29-18 or 29-17.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> No worries! It's my job! Although sometimes i don't do it so well.
> The rings are fairly beefy, you shouldn't need a bash ring. I've never seen one get tweaked, i'm sure i'd hear about it. I run a 32t on my 26er, but my frame has issues with smaller rings due to beefy chain stays (carbon frame).
> When i had a 29er, i ran a 29-18 or 29-17.


LOL
My frame is carbon also (2011 Fuel EX 9.7), but the chainstays are aluminum. Wonder if that will be a problem. Was the chain actually rubbing? Were was the contact point?
You have chain guides upper and lower? Think I will need both?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

anthonyi said:


> LOL
> My frame is carbon also (2011 Fuel EX 9.7), but the chainstays are aluminum. Wonder if that will be a problem. Was the chain actually rubbing? Were was the contact point?
> You have chain guides upper and lower? Think I will need both?


i don't use chain guides at all on my singlespeed, but with a 1x9 or 1x10 you may want a little something. Just a guide on the top or bottom will work fine, no need for both.
As for the Trek, you should be fine if you're running a 1x9 or 1x10. I have a 9.9 ex and i don't see any issues. The bke i had issues with is my Ibis Tranny singlespeed.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey ISAR,

Do you think spyderless is a good idea for a 1x9? I asked here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=709247

But I'm not getting much help. I need to decide wheather to buy a spyderless or non-spyderless from you. I really want to do the spyderless.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i don't use chain guides at all on my singlespeed, but with a 1x9 or 1x10 you may want a little something. Just a guide on the top or bottom will work fine, no need for both.
> As for the Trek, you should be fine if you're running a 1x9 or 1x10. I have a 9.9 ex and i don't see any issues. The bke i had issues with is my Ibis Tranny singlespeed.


Thanks again for the extremely helpful information.
One more question if I may...
Since the chainring I just ordered will be mounted where the spider was, and that puts it closer to the outside than where the largest chainring is currently; will there be chain angle issues when using the largest sprockets on the cassette?


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey ISAR,
> 
> Do you think spyderless is a good idea for a 1x9? I asked here:
> 
> ...


LOL.
I just read your post. Seems that we have the same question.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

semi OT, what would be the real differences between X7 X9 and X0 *crank arms *, ie not considering the rings which would have to be replaced?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> LOL.
> I just read your post. Seems that we have the same question.


I thought you were playing a joke at first. It's about time someone else had the same question. Maybe we'll get some opinions. It looks like to me, that if I put on a spyderless ring, it won't quite sit out as far as the large ring would, if I had one one on the crank. Then I want to put on a 38T Aussie cog on my 11-34 cassette, to give me a wide range of gears.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

was wondering the same thing. looks to me like the X7 and X9 are the same with a different finish, after all they X9 is 2 grams lighter than X7 and is probably attributed to different rings.

X0 is carbon. looks like same shape as the others. 100 grams lighter or so.

I'm thinking really hard about replacing my WI stuff with X7 and Ti HBC ring.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

dblspeed said:


> semi OT, what would be the real differences between X7 X9 and X0 *crank arms *, ie not considering the rings which would have to be replaced?


The X.0 crank arms are carbon while the other two are aluminum. From this thread the X0 arms weigh 466g (not sure if that includes the spider bolts). I weighed my new X7 S1400 arms (with spider bolts) at 549g. The weight of a complete stock X9 crankset is listed as 9g lighter than the X7 crankset. That difference could be from the arms, or it could just be from different rings or spider and the arms are the same.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I thought you were playing a joke at first. It's about time someone else had the same question. Maybe we'll get some opinions. It looks like to me, that if I put on a spyderless ring, it won't quite sit out as far as the large ring would, if I had one one on the crank. Then I want to put on a 38T Aussie cog on my 11-34 cassette, to give me a wide range of gears.


In general, I think the main problem is that many posters don't stay on subject, so the people that are trying to help have to sift through too many posts to find any appropriate questions that need to be answered; and they eventually just give up.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

a friend of mine is running his bike as a 1x10 with a 32t spiderless ring on his X0 crankset.
He said it works perfectly fine. The Sram 2 ring cranksets have such a narrow q factor that it isn't too far off from a typical middle ring position on a 3 ring crankset, only about 2mm different. It won't be like the big ring position on a 3x9 or 3x10.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

anthonyi said:


> In general, I think the main problem is that many posters don't stay on subject, so the people that are trying to help have to sift through too many posts to find any appropriate questions that need to be answered; and they eventually just give up.


imho the problem is simply that you are asking about such a new setup that most people have never seen or heard of. Spiderless rings are nothing new, but it is only very recently that HBC started making such rings for the new SRAM cranks. I've only seen a couple posted on this forum, and most (or maybe all) have been for SS use

Good thing ISAR is here himself to set things straight :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> a friend of mine is running his bike as a 1x10 with a 32t spiderless ring on his X0 crankset.
> He said it works perfectly fine. The Sram 2 ring cranksets have such a narrow q factor that it isn't too far off from a typical middle ring position on a 3 ring crankset, only about 2mm different. It won't be like the big ring position on a 3x9 or 3x10.


Thanks for confirming what we have been assuming!
I will post an update when I install my new chainring from HBC. I will probably even post a step-by-step with photos or video to help others out, since the 0 is fairly new.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

boomn said:


> imho the problem is simply that you are asking about such a new setup that most people have never seen or heard of. Spiderless rings are nothing new, but it is only very recently that HBC started making such rings for the new SRAM cranks. I've only seen a couple posted on this forum, and most (or maybe all) have been for SS use
> 
> Good thing ISAR is here himself to set things straight :thumbsup:


I partially agree. 
I even had a difficult time trying to figure out what cranks I had, since Trek's specs don't mention the 0, nor do my cranks.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> a friend of mine is running his bike as a 1x10 with a 32t spiderless ring on his X0 crankset.
> He said it works perfectly fine. The Sram 2 ring cranksets have such a narrow q factor that it isn't too far off from a typical middle ring position on a 3 ring crankset, only about 2mm different. It won't be like the big ring position on a 3x9 or 3x10.


Ok, Thanks, I am going to do it! As soon as I get the spyder off and verify the spline, I am going to order your 34T, red spyderless ring.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ok, Thanks, I am going to do it! As soon as I get the spyder off and verify the spline, I am going to order your 34T, red spyderless ring.


Those are purdy! I believe those will put you in the middle ring position with a spiderless ring if they're anything like other FSA cranks. Most of my rings will end up in that position, only the X0/X9/X7 are a little outboard. 
Those would look great on my cross bike..... hmmm.... i bet with a ti bottom bracket, those would be in the running for the lightest SS crankset. Can you weigh the arms without the spider?


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

boomn said:


> The X.0 crank arms are carbon while the other two are aluminum. From this thread the X0 arms weigh 466g (not sure if that includes the spider bolts). I weighed my new X7 S1400 arms (with spider bolts) at 549g. The weight of a complete stock X9 crankset is listed as 9g lighter than the X7 crankset. That difference could be from the arms, or it could just be from different rings or spider and the arms are the same.


thanks


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Those are purdy! I believe those will put you in the middle ring position with a spiderless ring if they're anything like other FSA cranks. Most of my rings will end up in that position, only the X0/X9/X7 are a little outboard.
> Those would look great on my cross bike..... hmmm.... i bet with a ti bottom bracket, those would be in the running for the lightest SS crankset. Can you weigh the arms without the spider?


I will weigh them for you, when I take them to the shop to take the spyder off. I scored them off E-bay for $75.


----------



## racincross (Jun 18, 2009)

*Specialized?*

The HBC spiderless rings are damn fine looking. I would love to know if I can fit one onto a set of specialized carbon cranks before I pull the trigger on them. Any idea if the spline is the same for the SRAM cranks?
Thanks


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

racincross said:


> The HBC spiderless rings are damn fine looking. I would love to know if I can fit one onto a set of specialized carbon cranks before I pull the trigger on them. Any idea if the spline is the same for the SRAM cranks?
> Thanks


I would ask the source.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

racincross said:


> The HBC spiderless rings are damn fine looking. I would love to know if I can fit one onto a set of specialized carbon cranks before I pull the trigger on them. Any idea if the spline is the same for the SRAM cranks?
> Thanks


I don't believe that it is.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey ISAR,
> 
> Do you think spyderless is a good idea for a 1x9? I asked here:
> 
> ...


Shawn, You may have already made your conversion to the spiderless 1x9 or 1x10 system, but if not I made the conversions about 2 weeks ago and am very pleased. I am running HBC 30T chainring up front and 9 speed 12/34 in back. It is on a Bontrager crank with the same spider mounting system as the current XO. Pictures here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8106794&postcount=1019

Since the ring doesn't have the offset that the spider has the ring sits a few mm outboard of where the big ring would have been (the cranks was originally a 2 chainring set up), but that's okay because it had a rather narrow chainline and the big ring hit the stays on my Niner.

On the couple of rides I've had it has been an almost invisible change - a good thing. I haven't had any shifting problems. I haven't dropped a chain - even on a little bit of chunk. I don't have to think about it, I just ride.

One thing about the spider on the XO/X9/X7 is that, because the mounting screws are countersunk, an HBC chainring can only be ridden in one direction, unlike many of the other rings that Dan makes where you can flip it and run in the other direction when the teeth start wearing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

JohnGray said:


> Shawn, You may have already made your conversion to the spiderless 1x9 or 1x10 system, but if not I made the conversions about 2 weeks ago and am very pleased. I am running HBC 30T chainring up front and 9 speed 12/34 in back. It is on a Bontrager crank with the same spider mounting system as the current XO. Pictures here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8106794&postcount=1019
> 
> Since the ring doesn't have the offset that the spider has the ring sits a few mm outboard of where the big ring would have been (the cranks was originally a 2 chainring set up), but that's okay because it had a rather narrow chainline and the big ring hit the stays on my Niner.
> 
> ...


I ordered a red 34 tooth a couple weeks ago. I know he is busy, so I haven't been worried about it. Maybe he'll chime in here and give me a shipping date. I can't wait to get in on there. I'm also putting on a gold KMC 10 speed chain, so I should be dropping a lot of weight. And, I'm putting some street tires on another wheelset that I have, so I can use it as a road bike or MTN bike.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

JohnGray said:


> One thing about the spider on the XO/X9/X7 is that, because the mounting screws are countersunk, an HBC chainring can only be ridden in one direction, unlike many of the other rings that Dan makes where you can flip it and run in the other direction when the teeth start wearing.


That is not correct. I have an HBC spiderless ring on a 2x9 X9 crank, and it can be flipped either way. It's true that the original 2x9 spider is counterbored, but the HBC ring is not and can be flipped over for double the life.

One possibility: What material is your ring? Mine is Ti, maybe the aluminum one is thicker and therefore needs to be counterbored? If that is the case, it makes the Ti one a better deal IMHO, because it should last like 4 times as long!

Mark


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bikeny said:


> That is not correct. I have an HBC spiderless ring on a 2x9 X9 crank, and it can be flipped either way. It's true that the original 2x9 spider is counterbored, but the HBC ring is not and can be flipped over for double the life.
> 
> One possibility: What material is your ring? Mine is Ti, maybe the aluminum one is thicker and therefore needs to be counterbored? If that is the case, it makes the Ti one a better deal IMHO, because it should last like 4 times as long!
> 
> Mark


Mark,
You are correct about the ti verion, however the aluminum rings have to be thicker so unfortunately they can't be flipped for most spiderless applications. All my 4 and 5 bolt rings can though.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

JohnGray said:


> I don't believe that it is.


correct, the sram and specialized is not the same. However, i will be adding a specialized spline within a week or two. I have already made one, i just need to add it to the site.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I ordered a red 34 tooth a couple weeks ago. I know he is busy, so I haven't been worried about it. Maybe he'll chime in here and give me a shipping date. I can't wait to get in on there. I'm also putting on a gold KMC 10 speed chain, so I should be dropping a lot of weight. And, I'm putting some street tires on another wheelset that I have, so I can use it as a road bike or MTN bike.


i'm interested in the weight as well if you get a chance to weigh the whole setup and/or just the arms. it looks like a pretty good looking crankset. As for your ring, it's made, just needs anodizing, should go out next week.


----------



## racincross (Jun 18, 2009)

*Sweet!*

Any idea how the chainline is? Would the ring line up with the middle ring on a 3x10? This is by far the cleanest type setup i have seen. Kudos to Homebrewed!
Cheers


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks racincross! 
The chainline is about 2mm outboard from a typical middle ring position on a 3x crankset. It seems to work fine as a 1x10, however i may try and squeeze another 1-2mm out of it to bring it closer to perfection. I know i can get 1mm out of it, but 2mm might be pushing it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i'm interested in the weight as well if you get a chance to weigh the whole setup and/or just the arms. it looks like a pretty good looking crankset. As for your ring, it's made, just needs anodizing, should go out next week.


Don't forget my spacer. I promise, I will weigh it for you, arms with lock ring and then the whole set up.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Don't forget my spacer. I promise, I will weigh it for you, arms with lock ring and then the whole set up.


it's sitting on my desk!


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

bikeny said:


> One possibility: What material is your ring? Mine is Ti, maybe the aluminum one is thicker and therefore needs to be counterbored? If that is the case, it makes the Ti one a better deal IMHO, because it should last like 4 times as long!
> 
> Mark


Yeah, mine's aluminum and definitely countersunk. That little fact does make the Ti ring more attractive. But if I get to ride enough to wear this thing out I'll be so happy I won't care about buying more. On the other hand, wanna trade.....


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i'm interested in the weight as well if you get a chance to weigh the whole setup and/or just the arms. it looks like a pretty good looking crankset. As for your ring, it's made, just needs anodizing, should go out next week.


My whole set up (both crank arms and ring) weighs in at 577 gm. The original spider (Bontrager Race XLite) with Stronglight 29T ring and Problem Solvers 6mm chainring bolts weighted in at 85 gm. The HBC spiderless 30T ring weighs 59. That's a modest weight savings but not why I did it in the first place. I don't have the outer ring to weigh, but if you're going from a double or triple you'll realize some significant weight loss. I realize you're probably more interested in the weight of the X9 after conversion, but I find the Bonty cranks to work well...


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

racincross said:


> Any idea how the chainline is? Would the ring line up with the middle ring on a 3x10? This is by far the cleanest type setup i have seen. Kudos to Homebrewed!
> Cheers


Mines a Bontrager crank, but the chainline sits at about 51.5 or 52 mm from center.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> it's sitting on my desk!


Right on!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Instead of starting a new thread, I will revive this one, as it is the closest to what I am wanting. Apologies if I missed anything.

Does anyone have any further information on differences between the X7 and X9 crank arms for spiderless use? Besides the apparent differences in finish between the two, that is. The SRAM website mentions a neglible weight difference, while both seem to be otherwise the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Shalom said:


> Instead of starting a new thread, I will revive this one, as it is the closest to what I am wanting. Apologies if I missed anything.
> 
> Does anyone have any further information on differences between the X7 and X9 crank arms for spiderless use? Besides the apparent differences in finish between the two, that is. The SRAM website mentions a neglible weight difference, while both seem to be otherwise the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ISAR will probably chime in here as well, but here is what I know. I have not seen them both in person, but I am 99% sure the crankarms are the same with a different finish. For the complete cranksets, the chainrings are probably different resulting in a lighter weight for the X9 version (BTW, Shimano does this same thing with XT and LX cranks). I am 100% sure that the spline interface on the X7, X9, and X0 cranks are the same.

I almost settled for the X7 version, but finally found a good deal on the X9 version, as I prefer the brushed finish. I got an ISAR Ti 34t ring and couldn't be happier. And it's actually lighter than the M950/Boone spiderless setup I was running before. Also, I like how the SRAM BB and cranks mount. The crank is only preloaded against one bearing, not both like most setups, so it's much more forgiving of different torques when mounted.

Mark


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone weigh their X9s? My X7 is 544g without the spider, rings, or BB, which is plenty light for $150 cranks in my book. Yet, it would be interesting to compare.

According to this, the X7 is forged "to a lesser extent" than the X9. I'm no metallurgist but that sounds like bullshits to me.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

bikeny said:


> but I am 99% sure the crankarms are the same with a different finish. For the complete cranksets, the chainrings are probably different resulting in a lighter weight for the X9 version (BTW, Shimano does this same thing with XT and LX cranks).
> 
> Mark


Thanks bikeny. That was my take too. Always good to know that I might not be as wrong as usual!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Anyone weigh their X9s? My X7 is 544g without the spider, rings, or BB, which is plenty light for $150 cranks in my book. Yet, it would be interesting to compare.


That is pretty bloody light!



> According to this, the X7 is forged "to a lesser extent" than the X9. I'm no metallurgist but that sounds like bullshits to me.


I am sceptical too, but they mention "hollow forged" to a lesser extent. Is that just meant to mean that there is less material removed than in the X9 crank arms?

Either way, thanks for the link.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I went with the X7 too Got mine off ebay for really cheap. Mine is 612g for the crank arms, 32t HBC ring, and bolts. Total weight of everything (BB, spacers, etc) is 723g


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i wish i could help, but i haven't really checked either out in person. I've only ran the X0's on my bike.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Truvativ AKA crank*

I am looking for another set of these, and happened to find another crank that looks to be the same, the Truvativ AKA, available in 3 ring, 2 ring, or single/bash. The finish looks brushed like the X9, but pricing is more inline with the X7. I do not know if the spline is the same, but I'll bet it is! Just another option worth a look.

Mark


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

bikeny said:


> I am looking for another set of these, and happened to find another crank that looks to be the same, the Truvativ AKA, available in 3 ring, 2 ring, or single/bash. The finish looks brushed like the X9, but pricing is more inline with the X7. I do not know if the spline is the same, but I'll bet it is! Just another option worth a look.
> 
> Mark


Off the top of my head I don't remember where I saw it, but the question came up once before and I was able to find confirmation in article that it was the same exact design as the SRAM X series cranks


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

The aka is the same splie as the X series cranks!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> The aka is the same splie as the X series cranks!


Excellent! I just bought a set (1.1 version) on Amazon for $113 and placed an order for new HBC spiderless ring.

Mark


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey ISAR how are tings going I sent in an order got your responder email hope things are well- just sent an email to follow up. Thanks dan.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Any chance that someone has a comprehensive list of cranks that can have the spider removed to run the HBC spiderless ring? Also looking for 180mm length. (I know I want the world)

Thanks,


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

.40AET said:


> Any chance that someone has a comprehensive list of cranks that can have the spider removed to run the HBC spiderless ring? Also looking for 180mm length. (I know I want the world)
> 
> Thanks,


The best list is probably from HBC, since Dan makes the widest array of spiderless rings.
Click the "spline" dropdown here.
:thumbsup:


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

.40AET said:


> Any chance that someone has a comprehensive list of cranks that can have the spider removed to run the HBC spiderless ring? Also looking for 180mm length. (I know I want the world)
> 
> Thanks,


Truvativ AKA 1.1G singlespeed cranks have a removable spider and come in a 180mm length. I have them in 175mm - still waiting for my HBC ring, though.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the list. It looks like the spyder is separate on the Shimano XT M770 crank? Can anyone confirm if that will work?

Thanks!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

.40AET said:


> Thanks for the list. It looks like the spyder is separate on the Shimano XT M770 crank? Can anyone confirm if that will work?
> 
> Thanks!


I can confirm they work on the older XTR M951 cranks and if I remember right, you can swap the spider from the XT to the XTR to get more standard BCD sizing for current chainrings.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

.40AET said:


> Thanks for the list. It looks like the spyder is separate on the Shimano XT M770 crank? Can anyone confirm if that will work?
> 
> Thanks!


It won't. The spiders on Hollowtech II cranks are integrated.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

zaskaranddriver said:


> It won't. The spiders on Hollowtech II cranks are integrated.


Thanks!


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

in the trees said:


> Truvativ AKA 1.1G singlespeed cranks have a removable spider and come in a 180mm length. I have them in 175mm - still waiting for my HBC ring, though.


Same boat as me! Anxiously awaiting my hbc ring. I'm running the Aka ss crank stock at the moment. It's a nice piece for the price.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone gotten an update on their order lately- I know he was pretty slammed was just hoping to hear back from Dan.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

your order's not even late, it'll get there, hang tight.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahaha I know just wanted to hear from you make sure you're still kickin....thank you for the follow up.

Now back to your previously scheduled thread.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> Hahaha I know just wanted to hear from you make sure you're still kickin....thank you for the follow up.
> 
> Now back to your previously scheduled thread.


this is the lame crap that starts these threads.
why do people need to be babied by getting constant reaffirmation that the process is playing out like it has been stated that it will? 
i understand a bit of concern if parts are late, but these threads are here to provide the info you need.
if your parts aren't late, STFU!
how many e-mails did you send him before you decided to spam this thread?


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey meltingfeather why dont you STFU

I saw that between the time I had sent multiple emails to Dan he had been online here posting on a few other threads, no problem its easier to post here then dig through emails so I used this thread to reach out and see if he could get back to me.

I wanted to hear from Dan and make sure my money is well spent, I don't know Dan, I see he does good work, he has my money and I wanted to be sure everything is on the up and up...not form the feedback of everyone else but for me. he could have easily sent a pm...but he responded here.

Spam the thread? really? How many emails do I need to send to try and check in with him to get some confirmation other than auto-response emails and seeing my paypal account pay out.

Dan, this is nothing against you at all and yes I am fine waiting just a little contact is all I wanted. Thank you.

Meltingfinger.....I can ask what I want when I want however I want- others have been concerned by the lack of communications in other threads and dan has been good enough to respond as he did here. Its my money not yours SO take your little opinion and go play nice at the sand box with the other kiddies.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> a little contact is all I wanted.


do you feel all better now?
that's good.
Dan wasting his time to tell you something you should have known already (because it was on the order page, if not covered exhaustively in this and other threads) so that you can feel better with "a little contact?"



mojojojoaf said:


> I can ask what I want when I want however I want-


and i can tell you to STFU for being whiny and needy. beautiful, ain't it? :thumbsup:


mojojojoaf said:


> SO take your little opinion and go play nice at the sand box with the other kiddies.


while you snuggle your binky with mommy in arm's reach?

sorry... couldn't help myself. grow up.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Everything is insured by paypal and by your credit card as well so taxing Dan with unnecessary emails and drumming up stupid questions on this thread is ridiculous. 

Dan's business would be perfect if it wasn't for those certain customers. I am guessing people waste tons of his time over a $50 cog. Ridiculous!


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh yeah... I think Dan should become the cog and chainring nazi. You bother him too much.....No chainring for you!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Sure Dan can be the chainring Nazi- if he doesnt want to sell me a chainring I am good with that he can refund my money. I am guessing he would prefer to sell it to me and understands in this economy $50 might be all the discretionary income someone has. Its cool though if he doesnt- I prefer to have some contact with those I deal with thats me and thats not likely to change because I have been burned in the apst - not like fraud never happens on the internet and being a little careful upfront goes a long way.

meltingfinger on the other hand if you want to persist in being a$$ wipe its up to you- if I was bothering Dan or spamming the thread unnecessarily I would expect to hear from Dan himself that I was bothering him OR a MTBR mod- instead he said hold tight its not late yet and thats fine its all I was looking for...again please STFU and go play in the sand box nicely. You have turned the thread into a spam fest.

On another topic I noticed MRP is looking into chainrings that fit on the SRAM/AKA crank interface and that they have offset the ring to bring it back inboard a bit more and was wondering if Dan has considered doing the same, although from feedback the slightly out board position of his rings doesnt seem to be an issue.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

do you check back with your waiters after 5 minutes to make sure the kitchen is actually making your food?


mojojojoaf said:


> You have turned the thread into a spam fest.


actually, i'm one of the people that has posted something useful.
you might know that if you had read the thread instead of spamming it so you could get, "a little contact."


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Keep posting- keep responding. Your helping a lot now.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> Keep posting- keep responding. Your helping a lot now.


back at ya, slick. 
you've been so helpful all along.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

mojojojoaf said:


> Sure Dan can be the chainring Nazi- if he doesnt want to sell me a chainring I am good with that he can refund my money. I am guessing he would prefer to sell it to me and understands in this economy $50 might be all the discretionary income someone has. Its cool though if he doesnt- I prefer to have some contact with those I deal with thats me and thats not likely to change because I have been burned in the apst - not like fraud never happens on the internet and being a little careful upfront goes a long way.
> 
> meltingfinger on the other hand if you want to persist in being a$$ wipe its up to you- if I was bothering Dan or spamming the thread unnecessarily I would expect to hear from Dan himself that I was bothering him OR a MTBR mod- instead he said hold tight its not late yet and thats fine its all I was looking for...again please STFU and go play in the sand box nicely. You have turned the thread into a spam fest.
> 
> On another topic I noticed MRP is looking into chainrings that fit on the SRAM/AKA crank interface and that they have offset the ring to bring it back inboard a bit more and was wondering if Dan has considered doing the same, although from feedback the slightly out board position of his rings doesnt seem to be an issue.


Hang on. Before insulting others, a question. Is your order still within the time frame as stipulated very clearly on the HbC site? By the sounds of it, it is. In which case, why worry? Why go this route? And why abuse people for pointing out what should, frankly, be obvious? You are the one that is not playing nicely in the sandbox.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha- really? This made my day...so he starts off by being the thread police and telling me to STFU - I bite back he continues to be an a--wipe and you are now telling me in not so many words to STFU?

Well easy enough to handle refund my money, I can spend that somewhere else.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> Hahahahaha- really? This made my day...so he starts off by being the thread police and telling me to STFU - I bite back he continues to be an a--wipe and you are now telling me in not so many words to STFU?
> 
> Well easy enough to handle refund my money, I can spend that somewhere else.


who the hell are you talking to? ut:

are you threatening Dan now because other members of the community who have nothing to do with him or HbC think you're a d00$h? way to drive your point home. 

it's obvious people aren't really stoked on your "contributions."

go away. :thumbsup:

cue more spam in 3... 2... 1... and...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Best info in this thread is that the Truvativ AKA crank is available in 180mm. I might have to look into this in the future since they're not making any 180mm geared Stylos or X9 cranks.


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

On a lighter note.... I just grabbed an x7 crank to run spiderless with one of the HBS chainrings on my upcoming SS build. Very exited!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

this one can turn into a cheap spiderless option:

Shimano LX


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

mojojojoaf said:


> I prefer to have some contact with those I deal with thats me and thats not likely to change because I have been burned in the apst


Then why not shop at your LBS?


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

rlb81 said:


> Then why not shop at your LBS?


Good advice, but sadly lbs does not carry spiderless rings. Hbc has the market cornered.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

khskenny said:


> Good advice, but sadly lbs does not carry spiderless rings. Hbc has the market cornered.


Not for very long.. see my other post about Spiderless chain rings in the SS forum..

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/...size-what-spline-who-looking-them-754366.html

there has got to be another option


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got a good question for you guys that have done this.

I won this auction. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Did I get the deal of the century to run a hbc chain ring on or am I gonna have trouble? Seller said they were road race team cranks that were not used. Am I gonna run into a problem with a road crank on a mtb frame. BB is 68mm.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jeebus, $25?? i say try it. if it is touching the stays, build yourself a cx or something.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Make sure there are 3 bolt holes to mount the chain ring. That pic shows two (I'm guessing the 3rd is hidden by the spindle, but then again the hole spacing seems odd if that's the case...) and the spider for MTB ring is definitely 3 hole.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

asetliff said:


> I've got a good question for you guys that have done this.
> 
> I won this auction. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Did I get the deal of the century to run a hbc chain ring on or am I gonna have trouble? Seller said they were road race team cranks that were not used. Am I gonna run into a problem with a road crank on a mtb frame. BB is 68mm.


$25 is a deal.
that spline is correct. looks like you'll probably need to track down some bolts to work with it.
I think, being a road crank, that it is designed for a 68mm shell.
For $25, give it a go. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

asetliff said:


> I've got a good question for you guys that have done this.
> 
> I won this auction. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Did I get the deal of the century to run a hbc chain ring on or am I gonna have trouble? Seller said they were road race team cranks that were not used. Am I gonna run into a problem with a road crank on a mtb frame. BB is 68mm.


That is a deal! First thing you need to know: Does your frame have a 68mm or 73mm BB shell? If 73, no go. If 68, maybe. You will have to mount them up and see if the arms clear the chainstays. If so, order yourself a nice HBC ring!


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a 68 shell. I hope the with the 68mm shell I have to use the spacers on the bb. I'm planning on using a blackspire stinger as a tensioner and need to have the use of the spacer. The guy I got them from said they were from a team's inventory and were on some Trek bikes. I like the fact that I got a sram carbon in 177.5 instead of 175. 

I'll let you guys know the outcome and maybe we can pick up some of these on the cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

It's going to be a tight fit, but badass if it works!


----------



## off-roadie (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Sram s900 crank. Does anyone know if the spline pattern is the same on this as on the mountain (X0,X9,X7) cranks? Looking to put it on a 'cross bike.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Let's see it. Post or link to a pic.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Gonna bump this up for some new insight on what's out there for ebay style spiderless cranks and places to pick up new rings.
For a less than professional home mechanic, how can I know what bottom bracket will go with different cranksets and whether it's compatible with my frame?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

jm2e said:


> Gonna bump this up for some new insight on what's out there for ebay style spiderless cranks and places to pick up new rings.
> For a less than professional home mechanic, how can I know what bottom bracket will go with different cranksets and whether it's compatible with my frame?


Start by telling us what frame you've got.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Trek Mamba, Specialized Stumpjumper FS circa 1995, GT Force 2.0, Spec Stumpjumper FSR, Yelli Screamy. They've got BB on them. I just don't really know how to tell why one vs another. When I shop for a crank I don't know anything about interchangability.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm in the same boat jm2e. I know I have a square taper BB, but I'm wondering if one of the external type BBs could replace it? 2013 monocog


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Firstly, the most common type of BB thread is English and will accept either square taper or external bottom brackets. However, square taper cranks are not interchangeable with external bottom brackets and vice-versa.

Most common external bottom brackets are designed for use with a crankset that has a 24mm spindle. There are a number of different manufacturers with 24mm spindle cranks, but some use different tensioning methods and require specific spacers etc. 

If you want to go spiderless easily, then the following are decent options.

Sram X9 or similar which comes with a removable spider. These have 3 torx bolts on the back of the spider and there are currently a few options for compatible spiderless chainrings. The Sram cranks usually come supplied with an external BB.

Middleburn or White Industries square taper cranks are designed primarily for spiderless chainrings, don't come supplied with a BB, however these are easy to find and can be very cheap and reliable.

Next question?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Stevob said:


> Firstly, the most common type of BB thread is English and will accept either square taper or external bottom brackets. However, square taper cranks are not interchangeable with external bottom brackets and vice-versa.


I've realized this point. I'm looking to pick up either x7 or XX1 cranks. Both options come with a BB. Was more curious if the external cup BB would fit my frame. But you seem to have answered that question!

Given the above information BB30 should work and these are removable spider?
TruVativ X9 BB30 2.2 Crankset - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cormac said:


> Given the above information BB30 should work and these are removable spider?
> TruVativ X9 BB30 2.2 Crankset - Competitive Cyclist


No BB30 is a different standard than the "traditional" english threaded BB. You need something that will thread in. SRAM's threaded external bearing BB is called "GXP", look for that if you want X9 or XX cranks.

Check this out as well:
Bottom bracket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

GXP is what I was thinking of, I assumed it was called BB30. But after some searching I've realized BB30 is press fit. Or from what I've seen at least.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

rlb81 is spot on.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Probably want to have your BB shell faced. External bearing BBs are less tolerant of imperfections than old school BBs.


----------

